# Taking the plunge



## DynamicK (Sep 24, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Eddie. 

The people on this forum are really friendly and helpful so don't feel intimidated :mrgreen:


----------



## germancomponist (Sep 24, 2009)

Welcome Eddie!


----------



## scottbuckley (Sep 24, 2009)

Glad you decided to plunge! Welcome mate.

-s


----------

